# Shock-X. - Shoot'Em Up original sur iOS



## venoms972 (6 Novembre 2012)

Salut tous le monde

J'ai réaliser un jeu au graphisme original de type Shoot'Em Up sur Iphone et Ipod Touch, Shock-X.
Shock-X. se joue avec laccéléromètre, j'ai donc fais en sorte que le gameplay soit différent de ce qui se fait déjà sur IOS.
J'aurai aimé avoir un retour de votre part
Que pensez-vous d'un Shoot'Em Up qui se joue à accéléromètre?

Merci de me donner vos avis 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CeeP9SNJHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2012)

Perso, je ne suis pas fan des Shoot'em up, trop compliqué, et durée de vie quasi nulle pour ma dextérité affligeante.

Par contre, avec l'accéléromètre, je suis bien plus à l'aise. Donc, oui, ça me semble une bonne idée pour les non-initiés.


----------

